# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اطلاعات جامع و كامل درباره ي ثبت نام ترميم نمرات سوابق تحصيلي

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها خوبين؟؟
ديدم يه عالمه تاپيك درست ميشه واسه ترميم و بچه ها سردرگم هستن خواستم يكم با اطلاعات درست و صحيح راهنماييتون كنم.

اولا اينو بگم امكان اينكه تاثير براي ٩٦ مثبت شه هست چون بايد سه سال نهايي بشه و بعد تاثير داده بشه و افزايش پيدا كنه اين تاثير تا عدالت به نوعي برقرار بشه ولي هنوز فقط سوابق يكسال كامل موجوده و سوابق چندتا درس تو پيش، حالا ما در اينباره بحثي نداريم چون نميشه آينده رو پيش بيني كرد.

كسايي كه براي ترميم ميخوان اقدام كنن و نمرات رو براي ٩٦ ميخوان لازمه كه تو شهريور يا دي شركت كنن خرداد شركت نكنين بهتره چون مثل اينكه كد دانش آموزي تغيير ميكنه و براي كنكور همون سال شايد استفاده نشه و كارايي نداشته باشه البته بازم ابهام وجود داره.

شما فقط و فقط يكبار و در يك نوبت ميتونين از ترميم استفاده كنين و اينجور نيست كه نصفش رو شهريور بدين نصفش رو دي ميتونين يك درس يا همه ي دروس رو شركت كنين براتون كارت صادر ميشه مثل بقيه بچه ها امتحان ميدين براتون به هيچ وجه كارنامه اي مثل بچه هاي ضمن سال صادر نميشه يعني معدل ندارين نمره ميان ترم ندارين تجديدي ندارين هر نمره اي كه گرفتين تمومه ديگه اگر نمرتون كمتر از نمره ي قبليتون شه نمره ي بالاتر اعمال ميشه

اين نمرات فقط در سوابق تحصيلي كنكور به كار مياد و كسايي كه خارج از كشور هم ميخوان برن ميتونن ازين نمرات استفاده كنن

براي ثبت نام در شهريور بهتره تا مرداد حداكثر اقدام كنين براي دي هم حداكثر تا آبان هزينه هم خود مدرسه تعيين ميكنه مدارك هم لازمه كه گواهي موقت و ريز نمرات داشته باشين و حتما بايد فارغ التحصيل سال سوم باشين مهم نيست كه پيش فارغ التحصيل شده باشين يا نه وضعيت سربازي هم بايد مشخص شده باشه واسه كسايي كه مشمول شدند

توصيه دوستانه دارم كه نمره ي زير ١٨ رو ترميم كنين نه مثلا ١٩ رو البته باز بستگي به خودتون و اهدافتون داره و اينكه اگر صد در صد آماده بودين شركت كنين اين خيلي مهمه چون فقط يكباره و بازم ميگم احتمالل مثبت ماندن سوابق هست و فوكوستون فقط رو كنكور باشه

اميدوارم مفيد بوده باشه.

----------


## Mr.Dr

> نمره ي زير ١٨ رو ترميم نكنين


پس چیو ترمیم کنیم ؟!  :Y (561): 
مرسی عزیز  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

> پس چیو ترمیم کنیم ؟! 
> مرسی عزیز


اصلاح شد مرسي

----------


## DR.MAM

مرسی محمد


گور بابای ترمیم.

----------


## DR.MAM

ممد تو تهرون هنوز نمره هارو ندادن؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> پس چیو ترمیم کنیم ؟! 
> مرسی عزیز


مستر کتبیت چند شد؟

اسمتو بگو بابا

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممد تو تهرون هنوز نمره هارو ندادن؟


نه البته شايد منم پيگيرش نشم چون بدردم نميخوره الكي يك ماهم رفت

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه البته شايد منم پيگيرش نشم چون بدردم نميخوره الكي يك ماهم رفت


نگران نباش.هنوز یه ماه دیگه هست

----------


## bahra

باید بریم مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنیم؟ هزینه هر درس چقدر است؟ الان برم ثبت نام هستن؟زود نیست؟دیر نیست؟ مطمئن هستی که ترمیم هست برای امسالیا؟

----------


## DR.MAM

من نفهمیدم الان نکنه مثه پارسال میان تاثیر معدلو 31 شهریور مشخص میکنن میزنن تو سایت کوفتیشون؟

----------


## M-95

> من نفهمیدم الان نکنه مثه پارسال میان تاثیر معدلو 31 شهریور مشخص میکنن میزنن تو سایت کوفتیشون


به اعصابت مسلط باش.

----------


## mpaarshin

> باید بریم مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنیم؟ هزینه هر درس چقدر است؟ الان برم ثبت نام هستن؟زود نیست؟دیر نیست؟ مطمئن هستی که ترمیم هست برای امسالیا؟


اينهمه بالا توضيح دادم
بله بزرگسالان
هزينه رو گفتم بپرسين
مطمئنم هست تا مرداد برو واسه ثبت نام 
باز برو مدرسه بپرس

----------


## DR.MAM

> به اعصابت مسلط باش.


خب مگه دروغ میگم؟
ر.ی.د.ن وسط اعصاب ما.
از یه طرف میگم حتما مثبته.
از یه طرفم میگم اینجا ایرانه

----------


## DR.MAM

مرگ بر تاثیر معدل

مرگ بر ترمیم معدل

مرگ بر امتحان کتبی سوم

مرگ بر کتبیای سال چهارم

----------


## reza__sh

@*mpaarshin*
ولی دوست خود من زیست رو هم شهریور رفت هم دی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> مستر کتبیت چند شد؟
> 
> اسمتو بگو بابا


آمار گیری ؟!  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (100): 
نمره زمین شناسیم درست شه، 19.24  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

> آمار گیری ؟! 
> نمره زمین شناسیم درست شه، 19.24


به سلامتیت عزیزم.مبارکت باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> @*mpaarshin*
> ولی دوست خود من زیست رو هم شهریور رفت هم دی


اون ترميم نبوده
ترميما تازه اولين بار تو خرداد امسال شركت كردن

----------


## reza__sh

> اون ترميم نبوده
> ترميما تازه اولين بار تو خرداد امسال شركت كردن


ناموسن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77): 
پس چی بوده؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr Sky

*لازمه که اول بریم آپوزش پرورش ؟..یا یکسره بریم مدرسه بزرگسالان؟*

----------


## tabrizcity

هزینه ثبت نام برای هر واحد درسی 6 هزار تومن هست یعنی برای زیست که 4 واحده 24 هزار تومنه...!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> هزینه ثبت نام برای هر واحد درسی 6 هزار تومن هست یعنی برای زیست که 4 واحده 24 هزار تومنه...!


به من گفتن هزینه هر درس 20 تومنه . کی گفته هر واحد 6 تومن ؟

----------


## tabrizcity

من از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه خودمون پرسیدم هر واحد درسی 6 تومنه مثلا ادبیات 2 واحده میشه 12 تومن

----------


## Mr.Dr

کارنامه یکی از دوستام که طرح "ترمیم معدل" شرکت کرده ... معدل کتبی قبلیش 13.5 بوده !

فایل پیوست 56071
 @mohammacl

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> کارنامه یکی از دوستام که طرح "ترمیم معدل" شرکت کرده ... معدل کتبی قبلیش 13.5 بوده !
> 
> فایل پیوست 56071
>  @mohammacl


 :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65): 
دعا کن مال خودمون همش 20 شه  :Yahoo (76): اونوقت من میدونم و خدایی اگه 96 مثبت باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> دعا کن مال خودمون همش 20 شه اونوقت من میدونم و خدایی اگه 96 مثبت باشه


بابا ممد من نمیدونم مشکل تو با مثبت بودن 96 چیه؟
مگه بده مثبت باشه؟
عجب آدمی هستی تو

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بابا ممد من نمیدونم مشکل تو با مثبت بودن 96 چیه؟
> مگه بده مثبت باشه؟
> عجب آدمی هستی تو


آخه ملت دارن استارت کنکور میزنن ما باید بشینیم ترمیم بخونیم . چه وضعشه خب . اگه قراره مثبت باشه همین الان باید بگن که وقت طلف نکنیم  :Yahoo (21): 
در ضمن قبلا میگفتیم به هزاران دلیل یکی ممکنه نتونسته باشه امتحانات سوم رو خوب داده باشه ، الان که امکان جبرانش برا همه هست...

----------


## M-95

> آخه ملت دارن استارت کنکور میزنن ما باید بشینیم ترمیم بخونیم . چه وضعشه خب . اگه قراره مثبت باشه همین الان باید بگن که وقت طلف نکنیم 
> در ضمن قبلا میگفتیم به هزاران دلیل یکی ممکنه نتونسته باشه امتحانات سوم رو خوب داده باشه ، الان که امکان جبرانش برا همه هست...


*شما میخواین شهریور ترمیم کنین؟*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *شما میخواین شهریور ترمیم کنین؟*


بله انشاءالله

----------

